
Web app for finding useless websites - thih9
https://theuselessweb.com
======
thih9
The project isn't mine, I found it accidentally. I like that it's silly,
playful, not hateful and non-commercial.

My favourite links:

\- [https://cat-bounce.com](https://cat-bounce.com)

\- [http://unicodesnowmanforyou.com](http://unicodesnowmanforyou.com)

\- [https://pointerpointer.com](https://pointerpointer.com)

